# Vapor Barrier Necessary?



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd check the local building code as to the use of plastic vapor barrier. It's been 30+ years since I lived/worked in Fla. and I'm sure things are a lot different now. I lived in a small (1 bedroom/rental) block "cottage". Insulation/drywall will be a great upgrade. The purpose of the plastic in a basement (up North) is to keep the "transfer" of moisture "below grade" away from framing and wallboard. Many will argue the use of it now in that scenario now, but in your case I really don't see any benefit since your walls (I assume) are above grade. Not many basements in most parts of Fla. Ideally I'd frame 2"x4" walls to allow the use of batt insulation and room to easily upgrade wiring, plumbing, low voltage, etc.
I'm guessing the use of furring is to limit the loss of "overall" space. If I were to go the route you're considering, I would furr with 1"x4"s (pressure treated of course). The 1"x2"s split too easily and don't give much "room for error" in your framing layout. Run one continuous horizontally top and bottom (like plates in standard framing) to make it easier to attach base at the bottom and to attach the drywall at the top. Add your vertical pieces 16" on center. I would recommend gluing your 1"x's (whatever width you decide on) to the block as well as using fasteners to ensure them holding for the long run.....


----------



## RogerK (Jan 10, 2010)

bjbatlanta, thank you for your reply. You have it pretty much all right. I will check my FL Building Code regarding the vapor barrier. I am using 1x furring for over all room space consideration over 2xs. I am going to use liquid nails as a glue during the fastening process. I have decided to stay with the PT 1x2's because of cost and also, I'm not on the clock like a subcontractor might be so I'll be careful and take my time measuring correctly so I should have 3/4" nail area for each sheet edge.

I planning to use the nailing gun I bought at HD for this. It us a .22 bullet. I haven't tried it yet. I am hoping to not have to drill and Tapcon each fastner.

Can you tell me if these guns work on cement blocks as well as mortar or cement floors?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It will work, but you need a pretty low velocity load (probably brown). With the narrow 1"x2"s there will be a tendency for them to split more easily...


----------

